
U.S. Soldiers Accidentally Reveal Secret Bases with Jogging App - MaysonL
http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2018/01/29/jogging-app-secret-military-bases/
======
nulbyte
More at [https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/28/politics/strava-military-
base...](https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/28/politics/strava-military-bases-
location/index.html):

"From the site, it's possible to identify individuals' running routes, and
around military bases users had posted profile photos of themselves wearing
military uniforms."

This seems incredibly stupid. Is training of military personnel really this
lacking?

